

Ask HN: Which websites do you scrape and why? - shahocean


======
Piskvorrr
None - scraping is so 1999.

If I need data from a site, it either a) willingly publishes them using an API
(which is more common than it appears - but not always free), or b) does not
permit scraping.

I have yet to see a useful site which does not fall into one of these
categories. In any case, either I don't need to scrape, or I am prohibited to
do so; I have better things to do than haggling with lawyers over content
misuse.

------
ainiriand
I scrape the gamespot new videogame releases page.

